# Biter beyond the sharkies



## JoJo V (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi all. Here again. My JoJo has progressed from sharkies to biting (breaking skin). She is pretty good a lot of the time but out of nowhere she will go insane and if you approach her she literally lunges to bite and will bite if you don’t move in time.

I have been working so hard with positive reinforcement. I am losing my patience. I do plan to take her to training/obedience classes beginning in March. She is now almost 13 weeks old.

Any words of wisdom or advice??


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Puppy teeth are very sharp. 
You need at least 6 months more serious patience and it will start to get better for you.
Puppies explore with their mouth. They are not trying to inflict pain to you.

The insane part is either she is over tired or not tired enough. The over tired (witching hour) usually is early evening.

We would crate ours when they went insane. They would be sleeping very soon after.

No matter how prepared you thought you were , you were not.

It will probably get worse before it starts to get better.

But it WILL get better.


----------



## JoJo V (Jan 9, 2022)

InTheNet said:


> Puppy teeth are very sharp.
> You need at least 6 months more serious patience and it will start to get better for you.
> Puppies explore with their mouth. They are not trying to inflict pain to you.
> 
> ...





InTheNet said:


> Puppy teeth are very sharp.
> You need at least 6 months more serious patience and it will start to get better for you.
> Puppies explore with their mouth. They are not trying to inflict pain to you.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I do know this (intellectually). I’m always comparing her to my first V (I know I shouldn’t) who was quite literally, perfect. I also didn’t get my first V until she was already 5 months old (she was a give back…which is crazy to me) 
I don’t believe in coincidence but I just brought her out to the store and although she was barking incessantly and again lunging at me If I went to pick her up, there was another woman there who told me her own stories of insane puppy life and it put me at ease. It does get better. I know it will. But some days are unbearable and a little venting, as well as listening, helps alot!
Thanks, again!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Agree with In the Net. My first V was a terrible V, completely nuts until 7-8 months. My current V is just over 3 months and way chill comparatively. A lot is personality and temperament but also… just time. Crates and bully sticks are very handy


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Your first pup was a give back at 5 months. Now you know why!
Our first pup was a MONSTER then at 6 months things started getting better
Our 2nd pup was a rehoming at 10 months so we missed all the fun.
Our 3rd pup was pretty good, But our 2nd pup took most all the abuse instead of us

It WILL get better!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Agreed with all of the above. You will enter the pivotal "WTF did I do and contemplate rehoming" phase. My advice is stick with it. It is rare this is real aggression is is probably just rough play from a pup that doesn't understand teeth hurt yet. Protect yourselves. Buy bulk bags of assorted toys off of Amazon, lots of ropes, soft rubber, balls, squishies, etc. Scatter them around and always have some within reach in every room you and the pup are in. Use them instead of your hands to interact when he's in nutso phase. If he does get your hand, use your "no" sound , we use "EH EH!", switch with a toy and praise when he's on the toy. Just be persistent and consistent and in 4-5months you will have a different dog!


----------



## LJMBanner (Jan 24, 2019)

JoJo V said:


> Hi all. Here again. My JoJo has progressed from sharkies to biting (breaking skin). She is pretty good a lot of the time but out of nowhere she will go insane and if you approach her she literally lunges to bite and will bite if you don’t move in time.
> 
> I have been working so hard with positive reinforcement. I am losing my patience. I do plan to take her to training/obedience classes beginning in March. She is now almost 13 weeks old.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or advice??


What’s your reaction when she mouths you or bites?


----------



## JoJo V (Jan 9, 2022)

Dan_A said:


> Agreed with all of the above. You will enter the pivotal "WTF did I do and contemplate rehoming" phase. My advice is stick with it. It is rare this is real aggression is is probably just rough play from a pup that doesn't understand teeth hurt yet. Protect yourselves. Buy bulk bags of assorted toys off of Amazon, lots of ropes, soft rubber, balls, squishies, etc. Scatter them around and always have some within reach in every room you and the pup are in. Use them instead of your hands to interact when he's in nutso phase. If he does get your hand, use your "no" sound , we use "EH EH!", switch with a toy and praise when he's on the toy. Just be persistent and consistent and in 4-5months you will have a different dog!





Dan_A said:


> Agreed with all of the above. You will enter the pivotal "WTF did I do and contemplate rehoming" phase. My advice is stick with it. It is rare this is real aggression is is probably just rough play from a pup that doesn't understand teeth hurt yet. Protect yourselves. Buy bulk bags of assorted toys off of Amazon, lots of ropes, soft rubber, balls, squishies, etc. Scatter them around and always have some within reach in every room you and the pup are in. Use them instead of your hands to interact when he's in nutso phase. If he does get your hand, use your "no" sound , we use "EH EH!", switch with a toy and praise when he's on the toy. Just be persistent and consistent and in 4-5months you will have a different dog!


Thank you. Of course the rehoming thoughts come…but quickly go when she looks at me. Lol. I am absolutely sticking with it! Xo


LJMBanner said:


> What’s your reaction when she mouths you or bites?


I am now letting out a sharp OUCH! But leaving my hand or whatever she is biting there (if possible). In just a full day of doing this she seems to be biting just a bit softer… But when she gets real worked up she bites or snaps so hard it has broken skin on a few occasions.


----------



## JoJo V (Jan 9, 2022)

JoJo V said:


> Thank you. Of course the rehoming thoughts come…but quickly go when she looks at me. Lol. I am absolutely sticking with it! Xo
> 
> I am now letting out a sharp OUCH! But leaving my hand or whatever she is biting there (if possible). In just a full day of doing this she seems to be biting just a bit softer… But when she gets real worked up she bites or snaps so hard it has broken skin on a few occasions.


Two days ago she bit a woman in my apartment building… broke skin but she (Agent) took it well.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with all above weigh-ins. Our first Vizsla was perfect as well. Our second (18 months ) is crazy and was exactly like what you describe with your JoJo. She was wild and still is although to a much less extent as she has matured. She literally tore the skin open on my finger with her sharp puppy teeth. Should have gone to get it stitched up as it took a month to heal. I literally bought extra tough pants ( from Duluth Trading) to wear around her because I was getting nipped through my clothes!
I was always concerned when Bonnie Bo was around non family members who didn’t understand our wild child. If I knew someone was coming over I would warn them about her sharp teeth and then give Bo a chew to keep her mouth busy. If she became too crazy while people were over, I would crate her. I was extra careful when out and about with her as well while around others. Most people understood the puppy nipping, some didn’t. At 18 months She’s still very mouthy, likes to chew on my hand, but never breaks skin or presses too hard. I agree with Dan, I used the Eh Eh sound and redirected with a toy. When she really got out of hand it was to the crate for a bit for a rest. We Started very early, 13 weeks, with a trainer who came to our home ( as you are, we were really frustrated ) That helped a ton! Also when she was a little older we utilized an e collar. The trainer helped us get started with the collar. Keep at it!
JoJo just has her own personality, different from your first. She’ll be a great dog!


----------



## JoJo V (Jan 9, 2022)

Gidget said:


> I agree with all above weigh-ins. Our first Vizsla was perfect as well. Our second (18 months ) is crazy and was exactly like what you describe with your JoJo. She was wild and still is although to a much less extent as she has matured. She literally tore the skin open on my finger with her sharp puppy teeth. Should have gone to get it stitched up as it took a month to heal. I literally bought extra tough pants ( from Duluth Trading) to wear around her because I was getting nipped through my clothes!
> I was always concerned when Bonnie Bo was around non family members who didn’t understand our wild child. If I knew someone was coming over I would warn them about her sharp teeth and then give Bo a chew to keep her mouth busy. If she became too crazy while people were over, I would crate her. I was extra careful when out and about with her as well while around others. Most people understood the puppy nipping, some didn’t. At 18 months She’s still very mouthy, likes to chew on my hand, but never breaks skin or presses too hard. I agree with Dan, I used the Eh Eh sound and redirected with a toy. When she really got out of hand it was to the crate for a bit for a rest. We Started very early, 13 weeks, with a trainer who came to our home ( as you are, we were really frustrated ) That helped a ton! Also when she was a little older we utilized an e collar. The trainer helped us get started with the collar. Keep at it!
> JoJo just has her own personality, different from your first. She’ll be a great dog!


Thank you for that! As I said it is truly helpful to know other similar stories, especially successful ones. I will certainly keep at it!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

JoJo V said:


> Two days ago she bit a woman in my apartment building… broke skin but she (Agent) took it well.


It’s very easy for those little needle teeth to break the skin.


----------



## EliseS (12 mo ago)

JoJo V said:


> Hi all. Here again. My JoJo has progressed from sharkies to biting (breaking skin). She is pretty good a lot of the time but out of nowhere she will go insane and if you approach her she literally lunges to bite and will bite if you don’t move in time.
> 
> I have been working so hard with positive reinforcement. I am losing my patience. I do plan to take her to training/obedience classes beginning in March. She is now almost 13 weeks old.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or advice??


----------



## EliseS (12 mo ago)

My Vizsla is now almost 19 weeks. She was doing similar. i had a private trainer come 2 times to my house. She had me do a settle with Cedar. that means putting her in her side and holding her on her shoulder and hip. Was hard to get her when she is jumping so also trainer had me grab her by top skin on neck ( it’s what the mother does with her pups) i found that to be working. i say settle firmly and not yelling. She shakes when i let go and that means she understands i am the Alfa. She is still jumping up and biting a little but now stops after and calms down. I think all this is normal. They have a lot of energy and think they are playing with you. But work in this now and it will get better. also get Bully sticks for your V to chew! They calm them too and keep them busy. You need to watch that when they get about 2 inches take away so they don’t get stuck in their throat( it hasn’t happened to me yet i was told this though). Are you giving your V enough playtime and exercise? and yes get the obedience training going asap!! Good luck!


----------



## JoJo V (Jan 9, 2022)

EliseS said:


> My Vizsla is now almost 19 weeks. She was doing similar. i had a private trainer come 2 times to my house. She had me do a settle with Cedar. that means putting her in her side and holding her on her shoulder and hip. Was hard to get her when she is jumping so also trainer had me grab her by top skin on neck ( it’s what the mother does with her pups) i found that to be working. i say settle firmly and not yelling. She shakes when i let go and that means she understands i am the Alfa. She is still jumping up and biting a little but now stops after and calms down. I think all this is normal. They have a lot of energy and think they are playing with you. But work in this now and it will get better. also get Bully sticks for your V to chew! They calm them too and keep them busy. You need to watch that when they get about 2 inches take away so they don’t get stuck in their throat( it hasn’t happened to me yet i was told this though). Are you giving your V enough playtime and exercise? and yes get the obedience training going asap!! Good luck!


Thank you, Elise! Yes, she is definitely getting enough exercise. I will consider that too on the holding down. I was taught that as well but haven’t yet tried it. Good luck to you with Cedar!


----------

